# Best Current Superdrol Stack



## pitbullhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions for a Superdrol stack?  This is for mass building by the way.  Another thing...for all of you who say SD has not been discontinued...it most definitely is!  I spoke with a representative from the company who verified this.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 28, 2005)

superdrol weeks 1-3
test enan weeks 1-10
deca weeks 1-9

that would be a pretty solid mass builder!


----------



## pitbullhead (Sep 28, 2005)

Ok...my bad...I need to clarify here.  I'm talking about legal supps...


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 28, 2005)

dr. d recomended 200 mg dhea with your SD run.


----------



## Nachez (Sep 29, 2005)

i may order some Dhea


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 29, 2005)

or maybe it was 250.. don't take my word for it go to anabolicminds forums and search the sd posts.


----------



## Stu (Sep 29, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> superdrol weeks 1-3
> test enan weeks 1-10
> deca weeks 1-9
> 
> that would be a pretty solid mass builder!


 lmao


----------



## pitbullhead (Oct 7, 2005)

What about other designer supplements?  One guy recommended Methyl 1-P to run with SD but he didn't recommend a dosage range.


----------



## kicka19 (Oct 7, 2005)

m1p is a joke, does absolutly nothing


----------



## V Player (Oct 8, 2005)

pitbullhead said:
			
		

> What about other designer supplements?  One guy recommended Methyl 1-P to run with SD but he didn't recommend a dosage range.





			
				kicka19 said:
			
		

> m1p is a joke, does absolutly nothing


Bump to that. Its a big joke. Plus which you would be stacking two methyls. Thats a big no no. 


You also have this thread on my board. Are you learning anything or are you looking for reasons to take SD without doing any of your own research?


----------



## Nachez (Oct 11, 2005)

i recommend M1T

if ur lookin for this PM me I know some website that have it.

i believ if u take 2 caps of SD a day
and 1 cap of M1t a day for 1 month u will put on serious muscle.


----------

